# Jewelry box: flock or ???



## WoodRivWW (Mar 29, 2008)

I read the "bandsaw box: felt or flock" topic posted by johnjoiner but still have some questions, and a request. I'm just finishing up a jewelry box for my daughter. The compartments are all rectangles, nothing tricky. Doug Stowe recommends flocking for irregular shaped, e.g.., bandsaw boxes, but seems to feel sheet goods like ultra suede are better for everything else. His opinion, based on what I read in his book, seems to be that flocking isn't as "fancy" as other methods. (Note, I said HIS opinion). I'd be very interested in hearing from all you box makers about your opinions on this issue. Also any tips, helpful hints, recommendations, what have you, about lining boxes (including photos of the interiors?) would be most appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

It's been my experience that cutting felt to fit neatly in ANY shape is a hit or miss proposition. I've found it easier and neater to use flocking.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I always use velvet glued to a thin piece of cardboard (the kind in the back of a notepad).
That way I can cut the cardboard to fit exactly before I use a spray adhesive to stick the velvet to it.
then I glue into the box/drawer. Overlap the edges.

I start by fitting the cardboard to the bottom. Then cut the velvet about 1/4" oversize and clip the corners
at a 45. Then use a spray adhesive (3M Super 77) on the cardboard and place it centered on the velvet.
Then spray adhesive on the back of the cardboard. Then fold over the extra velvet and then set the 
assembly in the box pressing it into place.

I follow the same procedure for all 4 sides one at a time.
.
Here is an example using crushed velvet:
.

.
And another using smooth velvet:
.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow Gary, great info!


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary - dumb question here but….

When you fit the cardboard to the bottom of the box, by how much do you cut it undersize to account for the velvet you fold over the sides? I've only ever used flocking (several times with good success) and once I used self adhesive felt material (with less success, but good enough).

Kerry


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Kerry - It doesn't take much of a gap. Say the thickness of the cardboard or just a little more. It will get covered by the sides anyway.

Or try setting the velvet dry in the bottom first and then fit the cardboard to fit. It's pretty forgiving.
Start a little big. You can always cut a little off.

I like cloth because of so many different kinds you can get.


----------



## WoodRivWW (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great info Gary. Have you every flocked? How does its appearance compare with the velvet?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Never flocked so I can't compare.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've always flock-- but am being inspired to tried velvet and other clothes for the boxes. As Gary said - there is such a wide variety of cloth to use. There are only so many colors to flock with.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

i've used both. I prefer flock. I gives a neater appearance. The only problem i've ever found with it is if you don't put on enough adhesive or not enough flock, you will get areas that are thinner than others.


----------

